# Swivel Seats for a Suntor 590PR



## MOB2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Hi,

We have a Swift Suntor 590PR (identical to the Sundance 590PR). We want to convert the seats to a swivel base, but we're not sure if we can convert the drivers seat, as the seat backs on to the bathroom wall. Even if we can fit it, we're not sure there will be enough movement to make it viable.

Has anyone fitted one?

Cheers

MOB2


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Seat swivel*

Hi

I will try to get an answer for you next week.

Regards
Kath


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi MOB2,

I'm not sure what age your Suntor is, but if it is an X244 cab (post 2002'ish) the FASP drivers swivel will work and clear the bulkhead. 

If you have an X230 cab (pre 2002'ish) you are better with the Scopema offset drivers swivel.

hope this helps, thanks

Andy - Swift Technical


----------

